# Steuerwort für SEW Umrichter



## bonatus (4 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich versuche einen an Motor über den Umrichter MoviTrac07 von SEW die Feldbusschnittstelle UFx anzusteuern. 
Die Verbindung zwischen den Umrichter, der Feldbusschnittstelle und meiner Steuerung ist in Ordnung. 
Das Statuswort 1 hat folgenden Inhalt:
0000 0010 0000 0110 (binär)
bzw
0206 (hexadezimal)
Im Steuerwort 2 habe ich die Drehzahl und im Stuerwort 3 die Rampe deklariert.
Was muss ich ins Steuerwort 1 schreiben damit sich der Motor dreht?
Ich habe bis jetzt im Steuerwort 1 das selbe stehen wie im Statuswort1.

gruß bonatus


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 Juni 2008)

... ist schon ein bißchen her bei mir ...
$0206 erscheint mir richtig ...

Hast du in den Regler-Einstellungen die Steuerhoheit auf das UFP umgelegt ... ? Das sind mehrere Parameter (Sollwert-Quelle und Steuer-Eingänge sind unterschiedlich).

Gruß
LL


----------



## bonatus (4 Juni 2008)

Hallo Larry,

ich sehe meine Steuerwörter im MotionStudio. Die Steuerquelle habe ich auf den SBus eingestellt. Weißt du zufällig in welchem PArameter ich die Steuer-Eingänge eingeben muss? HAbe sie jetzt auf Anhieb nicht gefunden.

gruß bonatus


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 Juni 2008)

SBus war gut ... 
Das mußt du für diue Steuer-Eingänge und für die Steuerworte machen. In den Steuerworten hinterlegst du in welchem Wort welche Info's zurück kommen bzw. du rüberschickst.

Der Parameter-Bereich muß im 800er Bereich gewesen sein ...
Gab es kein Beispiel für Profibus ...?


----------



## vierlagig (4 Juni 2008)

```
STEUERWORT 1

LSB.0 - 0 = keine Reglersperre / 1 = Reglersperre
   .1 - 0 = nicht Halt / 1 = Halt
   .2 - 0 = keine Freigabe / 1 = Freigabe
   .3 - 0 = keine Halteregelung / 1 = Halteregelung
   .4 - 0 = Integrator 1 / 1 = Integrator 2
   .5 - 0 = Parametersatz 1 / 1 = Parametersatz 2
   .6 - 1 = Reset
   .7 - reserviert

   .0 - 0 = Rechts / 1 = Links
   .1 - Motorpoti 1 = Hochlauf
   .2 - Motorpoti 1 = Tieflauf
   .3 - Feldbus/Festsollwerte (n11/n21;n12/n22;n13/n23)
   .4 - Feldbus/Festsollwerte (n11/n21;n12/n22;n13/n23)
   .5 - 0 = Sollwert 1 / 1 = Sollwert 2
   .6 - reserviert
MSB.7 - reserviert

                   LSB
Schnellstop:  0  0  0
Reglersperre: 0  0  1
Halt:         0  1  0
Freigabe:     1  1  0
```
also nur ne 6DEZ bzw. eine 0000 0000 0000 0110 läßt deinen motor rechts rum drehen ... mit 0206 schaltest du das Motorpoti zusätzlich auf Tieflauf


----------



## bonatus (4 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

@Larry:ich benutze CoDeSys, aber spielt ja keine Rolle.

Die Statusworte sehe ich. Wenn ich den Motor im Handbetrieb drehen lasse, sehe ich die Parameter.

@vierlagig:
wenn ich eine 6h sende passiert auch nichts :-(


----------



## vierlagig (4 Juni 2008)

bonatus schrieb:


> @vierlagig:
> wenn ich eine 6h sende passiert auch nichts :-(



mußt natürlich auch eine drehzahl senden, wenn du auf feldbus stehen hast oder du schaltest um auf festsollwerte z.b. n11 - dafür mal eine 2054DEZ senden


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 Juni 2008)

mit den Parametern 100 und 101 stellst du die Steuerung auf SBus um ...


----------



## bonatus (4 Juni 2008)

Die Parameter 100 und 101 stehen auf SBus.

gruß bonatus


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 Juni 2008)

was ist mit 870 - 872 ...?


----------



## bonatus (4 Juni 2008)

870: Steuerwort 1 @ 206h
871: Solldrehzahl @ 2000
872: Rampe @ 1000


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 Juni 2008)

876 ...?

Wenn es der nicht ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr ...


----------



## bonatus (4 Juni 2008)

876 steht auf ja. 

Danke erstmal Larry, dann werde ich mich morgen weiter mit dem Thema rumschlagen. Ich werde es posten wenn es funktioniert und wo der Fehler lag.

gruß bonatus


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 Juni 2008)

Nachtrag ...
Es könnte sein, dass du zusätzlich noch an den Regler-Klemmen die Freigabe schalten musst ... Mach da doch mal testweise eine Brücke rein ...


----------



## vierlagig (4 Juni 2008)

hier nochmal die entscheidenden parameter

OT: wie kann man einfach so feierabend machen, wenn es doch noch nicht läuft *koppschüddel*


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 Juni 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wie kann man einfach so feierabend machen, wenn es doch noch nicht läuft *koppschüddel*


 
Würde ich auch nicht ...
Also : *ACK*


----------



## bonatus (4 Juni 2008)

Ich mach noch keinen Feierabend 

Ich muss mich aber auch um andere Dinge kümmern.


----------



## vierlagig (4 Juni 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Nachtrag ...
> Es könnte sein, dass du zusätzlich noch an den Regler-Klemmen die Freigabe schalten musst ... Mach da doch mal testweise eine Brücke rein ...



ja, das ist richtig, hardwaremäßig muß der auch freigegeben sein!


----------



## bonatus (4 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

Die Klemmen habe ich auch schon Testweise überbrückt. Hatte aber leider auch nicht den gewünschten Erfolg.


----------



## Exmexx (4 Juni 2008)

Nu da fangen wir mal von vorne an.

Welcher Movitrac?

A oder B?

Welche Klemmen hast du angeschlossen?


----------



## vierlagig (4 Juni 2008)

Exmexx schrieb:


> Welcher Movitrac?



*07 *http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=138462&postcount=1


----------



## Exmexx (4 Juni 2008)

Ja 

A oder B?


----------



## vierlagig (4 Juni 2008)

Exmexx schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> A oder B?



sorry, es gibt keinen 07B ... und sorry, habe das A vergessen


----------



## Exmexx (4 Juni 2008)

Passt schon!


----------



## bonatus (5 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab den Fehler gefunden: 

Ich hab Links/Halt und Rechts/Halt beide gleichzeitig belegt.

Jetzt funktionierts prima. Ich bedanke mich mit für eure Hilfe.

gruß Bonatus

PS: 95% aller Fehler sitzen vorm Schaltschrank


----------



## Exmexx (5 Juni 2008)

Das ist schön.

Kannst du mir bitte noch zur Beruhigung die Frage nach dem Gerät beantworten?

War es ein A oder B Gerät?


----------



## vierlagig (5 Juni 2008)

Exmexx schrieb:


> War es ein A oder B Gerät?



es gibt keinen MOVITRAC®07B! es gibt einen MOVITRAC®07A und einen MOVITRAC®B ... letzterer wird zwar in der Artikelnummer als MC07B geführt ist und bleibt aber ein MOVITRAC®B


----------



## bonatus (5 Juni 2008)

Es ist ein MovitracB gewesen.

gruß bonatus


----------



## Exmexx (5 Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## maxpapa (22 September 2008)

*Bitbelegung des statuswortes*

hi,
ich häng mich mal hier ran ,
weiß jemand die einzelne bitbelegung des statuswortes1 
(in diesem beitrag wurde am anfang nur das steuerwort dargesellt)

ich brauch speziell die bits für 
-Regler i.O.   (1 und 5 ?? )
-motorbremse öffnen   ??

vielen dank 
maxpapa


----------



## vierlagig (22 September 2008)

statusword 1:

bit

0 ... Regler ist freigegeben
1 ... Antrieb ist betriebsbereit
2 ... Feldbus ist aktiv
3 ... aktueller Integratorsatz (false=1,true=2)
4 ... aktueller Parametersatz (false=1,true=2)
5 ... Störung oder Warnung
6 ... Endschalter rechts
7 ... Endschalter links

8..15 ... Gerätezustands-/Fehlercode


----------



## vierlagig (22 September 2008)

nachtrag:

statuswort 2 enthält statt dem gerätezustands-/fehlercode die virtuellen ausgangsklemmen D010 bis D017


----------



## Maxl (25 September 2008)

Abgesehen davon, dass es völlig irrelevant ist, welcher movitrac denn nun verbaut ist (denn die Steuerwörter sind generell gleich), ist es wohl am einfachsten, das SEW Feldbus-Geräteprofil durchzusehen (das Handbuch ist zwar für Movidrive und aus dem Jahre 2000 - der Aufbau der Steuerwörter ist aber bei Movitrac und Movidrive gleich)

http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/download/pdf/09191607.pdf
Ab Kapitel 3.3 ist die Prozessdatenvorgabe recht gut beschrieben - die Steuerwörter sind in Kapitel 3.4 beschrieben.
Wichtig ist, zu wissen, dass
- beim Steuerwort die Bytes vertauscht sind (sprich: liegt Steuerwort 1 auf Ausgangswort 80, so liegt der Basisblock mit Reglersperre/Freigabe usw. im Ausgangsbyte 81, die Steuerwortspezifischen Signale im Ausgangsbyte 80)
- gleiches gilt natürlich für die Statuswörter.
- bei der Drehzahl 1 Digit = 0,2 U/min entspricht (also 1000dez = 200 U/min).

mfg Maxl


----------



## Josefthal (18 Januar 2012)

*benötige dringenst hilfe*

ich hab eine CPU 312c und Einen CP 342-5 und einen SEW Frequenzumrichter hab alles versucht aber ohne erfolg

Steuerword 1

W#16#6 anzeige von Frequenzumrichter 2
wenn ich W#16#fefe sende leuft mein motor aber kann nicht die geschwindikkeit veränder


----------



## Tigerente1974 (18 Januar 2012)

Die Geschwindigkeit kannst Du nicht mit dem Steuerwort 1 verändern.
Sofern Du die Einstellungen im Freuquenzumformer nicht verändert hast, wird die Geschwindigkeit mit dem Steuerwort 2 vorgegeben. Ansonsten mal den Parameter 871 ansehen.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (18 Januar 2012)

Hier noch was zum Lesen:

http://www.seweurodrive.com/download/pdf/10565302.pdf


----------



## Josefthal (18 Januar 2012)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Die Geschwindigkeit kannst Du nicht mit dem Steuerwort 1 verändern.
> Sofern Du die Einstellungen im Freuquenzumformer nicht verändert hast, wird die Geschwindigkeit mit dem Steuerwort 2 vorgegeben. Ansonsten mal den Parameter 871 ansehen.


steuerword 2 gib ich schon die geschwindikkeit vor z.b. 1000

aber fu bekommt keine freigabe bei steuerwort 1 6


----------



## Tigerente1974 (18 Januar 2012)

Läuft der Moter jetzt oder nicht?

Steuerwort 1 = W#16#6 bedeutet:

Bit 1 + Bit 2 sind an. Das sind die Bits für die Reglerfreigabe. Achtung: Auch wenn über den SBus gesteuert wird, muss die Klemme DI 1 mit 24V angeschlossen sein, um den Umrichter freizugeben!


----------



## Josefthal (22 Januar 2012)

*benötige dringenst hilfe*

hab schon alles versuch bin leider anfänger


----------



## Josefthal (22 Januar 2012)

*benötige dringenst hilfe*



Josefthal schrieb:


> hab schon alles versuch bin leider anfänger


hab nur einen unterschied gefunden in der Firmware


----------



## Tigerente1974 (23 Januar 2012)

OK. Ich war zunächst von einem normalen FU ausgegangen. In dem Projekt sind 3 Movidrive angelegt. Ist das ein neues Projekt?
Auch wenn Du Anfänger bist, kannst du mitteilen was schon funktioniert und was nicht. Zuerst schreibst du, das der Motor dreht und Du die Geschwindigkeit nicht ändern kannst. Dann dreht sich der Motor doch nicht?!?
Da wir ja schlecht bei Adam + Eva anfangen können, schlage ich mal folgendes vor:
1) Du beschreibst Dein Projekt mal in ein paar Sätzen. Was macht die Anlage und ganz wichtig: Ist es eine neue Anlage
2) Du liest Dir die Beschreibung zum Movidrive durch. Anschließend kannst Du eine weitere wichtige Frage beantworten: Werden die Regler über IPOS gesteuert?
3) Du versuchst möglichst genau zu beschreiben wie der Status QUO ist. Kommuniziert die SPS schon mit dem Movidrive? Ist die Inbetriebnahme des Reglers abgeschlossen? Hast Du schon versucht, Fahrbefehle per MotionStudio an den Regler abzusetzen? Was geht, und was geht noch nicht?


----------



## dtsclipper (24 Januar 2012)

Was ist der Zweck der Bausteine DP SEND und DP RECEIVE?

für eine normale MD-Ansteuerung sollten die Daten konsistent übertragen werden mit SFC14/SFC15.

Das könnte einen Versuch wert sein


----------



## Josefthal (25 Januar 2012)

*Danke an alle*

Hallo, 
zuerst mein Fehler: FU 1 funktioniert (Drehzahlsteuerung I.O. ), FU2 und FU 3 gehen nicht. Drehzahl kann ich nicht verändern - nur wenn ich im Steuerwort FEFE sende, dreht der Motor (ohne Drehzahlverstellung , Drehzahl N12 Vorgabe). Bei Steuerwort E6FE "Keine Freigabe" (Frequenzumrichter sind alte Anlage von der Arbeit)

SEW hat mir jetzt weitergeholfen und zwar sind in den beiden anderen FU´s die ich habe, Fehler vorhanden.  IPOS Compiler  war auf Start gestanden er muß aber auf Stop stehen. Bei Befehl  H 484 hab ich eine 0 gesetzt und auf stop  dann lief mein motor an. Ich habe alles auf 0 gesetzt und dann "Stop"


Jetzt laufen meine 3 FU mit verstellbarer Drehzahl, so wie von mir gewünscht


----------



## Tigerente1974 (25 Januar 2012)

Josefthal schrieb:


> Hallo,
> zuerst mein Fehler: FU 1 funktioniert (Drehzahlsteuerung I.O. ), FU2 und FU 3 gehen nicht.



Ohne Worte...


----------

